# Need Hwlp With Green Water Algae



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

My fully cycled 60 Gallon has been doing really well chemistry-wise for a few months 0 ammonia, 0 Nitrate - 7.0 PH - recently the nitrites shot up and my water turned bright green. I have done water changes (30% twice in two weeks), and I'm running the Micron filter in my Marineland 350 Magnum - the algae bloom just continues to thicken!! What on earth can I do. The water changes aren't doing a thing!! There is no algae on any surfaces - just bright green water! Help!!!


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Here's a link that might be helpful:

Algae - An Overview


----------



## Watertiger (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks for responding - however, there is nothing helpful or informative about greenwater algae in the link you sent - it simply mentions it along with a bunch of other algaes

What I need is information about how to get rid of it!!:fishRed:


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You can put a UV sterilizer on the tank, It will clean up the green water, but you need to find the underlying cause. Do you know what caused the nitrite spike?


----------



## gunnie (Nov 16, 2008)

Watertiger said:


> thanks for responding - however, there is nothing helpful or informative about greenwater algae in the link you sent - it simply mentions it along with a bunch of other algaes
> 
> What I need is information about how to get rid of it!!:fishRed:


It says in the article, "An algae bloom can be removed by filtering with micron cartridges or diatom filters. UV sterilizers can prevent the bloom in the first place. "


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

There are a few ways to treat "green water". This type of algae use ammonia. Perhaps the nitrite spike was due to elevated ammonia at one point? Anyhow to get rid of green water, first adjust your lights 8-9hr on max and watch your wpg.

1.) UV sterilizer will get rid of green water (expensive)
2.) Micron filter will get rid of some green water but requires constant cleaning of micron filter
3.) Blackout (best solution)
4.) Floating plants
5.) Algaecide (don't even think about it)

For a blackout, you need to do a good cleaning of your filter and vacuum about 50% of your tank. Then black it out completely for 4-5 days minimum. Plants will survive this as will fish. Once the blackout is finished do another 25% water change. Keep an eye out on your ammonia (do not overfeed your fish) and keep an eye out on your temp. As we move to summer algae can be triggered by a change in your tank's temp.


----------

